# just leaves and stemms for hash?



## cabby1 (Sep 10, 2006)

how would this work with just leaves and stemms. btw no trichs on either


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2006)

to make "hash" you need trichomes.


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 12, 2006)

/\ yes but, one may extract oils that will get one high from stems and leaves. Not a great high but will do in a pinch! 

Before one started growing; scrounging for somethin to get high was a journey of all sorts of experimental concockting!


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Sep 17, 2006)

Wait Strems Do Not Hold Thc..please Correct Me If Im Wrong


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 17, 2006)

Young plants have CBN's among other essential oils, which may be extracted and get 1 high, as I said not a great hi but in the catagorie of "gotta have it, NOW!" 

Now bears would say that this is the point of causing some crime, but they don't know all these cutesy little things we have to to keep us off the mean streets=-)


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 17, 2006)

that doesn't sound like it's worth it right there. I would just wait for a new batch or go "find" some from a "friend" ;]


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 17, 2006)

u would need allot of stems for it to be even worth making but it can be done and not worth it scrape ur bowl its easier


----------



## astra007 (Sep 18, 2006)

i make hash all the time.  you use the small bud and all the leaf material.  throw the roots and the stem away.  2 reasons - 1, there is next to nothin in the stem. 2 - good way to poke a hole in yer silk bag.


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 18, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> i make hash all the time. you use the small bud and all the leaf material. throw the roots and the stem away. 2 reasons - 1, there is next to nothin in the stem. 2 - good way to poke a hole in yer silk bag.



Reason 2; Silk Bag? Too rich for my blood

Astra, although cabby didn't mention that they couldn't afford "small buds" I'll assume that they asked the Q because some grower is throwing out 'stems and leaves' and cabby's wondering if they could use them. Once I was given 2-5gallon buckets of bubble hash dregs, using the butane method of extraction, I got 40 grams of hash oil. Like the Beatles once sang "I get high with a little help from my freinds"! 

Reason 1; I agree to the extent, the main stalk is next to worthless. When stems are cut into small chunks and soaked in vodka, or whatever ones favorite libation might be, makes a fine concoction indeed


----------



## astra007 (Sep 18, 2006)

naturalhi - my 2 cents worth.  how do you make hash?  i use the xxxtractor bags system and they are not expensive.  the small 3 bagger for my personal stash.  we also use the 20 gallon size for commercial and we have 2.  1 seven bagger and a three bagger.  all the bags have an inner silk lining otherwise the thc could not pass thru.  we do not put the bottom bud, nor the small fluff bud into BUD sales.  nor do we put in any brown bud - this is when the leaf dries to a crisp brown and hasnt been removed from the bud.  to big a hassel to clip out.  the only time that we use the stem is when we send the whole plant thru a chopper where-in the grower has clipped all the sellable bud from the plant leaving it intact.

you got a vodka - alcohol high and possibly some other cannaboloids as well, but no thc.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 18, 2006)

forgot to mention that the fluff bud or leafy bud is not good smoke but the crystals of thc make it great fer hash.  all the leaf material has some value.  we trim the plant when mature of all un-usable bud and leaf onto tarps.  the root is left in the pot and sometimes the whole main stock.  the good bud goes to collection by the trimmers leaving the crap bud and leaves on the tarps.  the branches of stem are discarded into a waste heap.  the small bud is ripped off the branches by hand and goes onto the tarp.  all the tarp material then goes to hash production.  we also dry the material so that mold does not occur.  this is for grows of 12 plants or more.  if it is a couple or several plants then do what you want.

every 2 months my buddies process the material from approximately 60 lbs of dried bud from our association  and probably 40 more from elsewhere.  we wholesale the hash for about 120.00 an oz.  it sells in the cities fer 10 - 12 per gram.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 18, 2006)

Astra, I thougth it was you who called me down about not speaking of selling of our product, anyhow, thank you. You are a wealth of information. I looked at some bags online, but I can't decide. What bags do you have, and where do you order from?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 18, 2006)

just google marijuana hash making.  our operation is medical marijuana not street pushing.  and im sorry if i upset ya.  go to everyonedoesit.com  they have a fair selection.  i am looking at the new bubblator.  check the posts.  or i can tell you all you will need for the 3 bag system.  just buy the bags, all the rest ya can make at home cheap.


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 18, 2006)

I remember once my friend made this black goop that tasted like the finest graham cracker hash- we were baked for like a year IT WAS SOOO GOOD... he said he made it out of garbage bags of stems and leaf.. i think he said he used an isopropyl extraction but I can't remember...


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 19, 2006)

Why would I be upset? I found the bags I just thought you may know of some cheaper than 70 bucks.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 19, 2006)

thats a good price and im not takin any chances.  better to say sorry then get bit ched slapped


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 19, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> naturalhi - my 2 cents worth. how do you make hash? i use the xxxtractor bags system and they are not expensive. the small 3 bagger for my personal stash. we also use the 20 gallon size for commercial and we have 2. 1 seven bagger and a three bagger. all the bags have an inner silk lining otherwise the thc could not pass thru. we do not put the bottom bud, nor the small fluff bud into BUD sales. nor do we put in any brown bud - this is when the leaf dries to a crisp brown and hasnt been removed from the bud. to big a hassel to clip out. the only time that we use the stem is when we send the whole plant thru a chopper where-in the grower has clipped all the sellable bud from the plant leaving it intact.
> 
> you got a vodka - alcohol high and possibly some other cannaboloids as well, but no thc.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4150 This is how I make hash. What's left over is is either cooked into food or extracted as hash oil or Green Dragon.

this thread started with wondering about stems and leaves hash.  All I'm saying is that it's possible to extract essential oils that will get one high IF stems and leaves is all one has at hand.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 19, 2006)

yes my friend and what we are saying is throw away the stems and use the leaf.  thank you.  what is green dragon?


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 20, 2006)

Pure green dragon is sativa buds soaked in alcohol, comes out same color as leaves very potent. Indica makes for an ugly browngreen, still potent just not pretty.

strain the buds out with silk screen or reusable coffee filter "Not paper filter" or bottom bag of your bag sys.


----------

